
Show HN: A minimalist toolkit for building scalable REST microservices - umuplus
https://github.com/Dvs-Bilisim/dot-rest
======
thunderbong
I use JsonServer and that has seriously changed how I prototype web apps.

How's this better?

[https://github.com/typicode/json-server](https://github.com/typicode/json-
server)

~~~
t0astbread
Just from looking at it this seems to be more intended for production use
whereas JSON-Server seems more like a prototyping tool. Although I've used
neither (and you have) so please correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
thunderbong
Yes, I've used it only for prototyping. Didn't realise this is a production
grade solution.

~~~
gremlinsinc
From looking at code.. I think this is basically they bootstrapped all the
rest endpoints..so you describe your 'Service' ..say Users...and add any
custom configs, then pipe it through the Server and it auto adds the endpoints
to create, update, store, delete, etc... So where you'd normally create a
controller w/ all those in you can skip that.

